# LWJGL: org.lwjgl.LWJGLException: Pixel format not accelerated



## Steev (20. Feb 2010)

Guten Mittag liebe Forengemeinde,

ich habe da ein Problem mit LWJGL: Wenn ich einen Display initialisieren will, dann wird folgende Exception geworfen:


```
org.lwjgl.LWJGLException: Pixel format not accelerated
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsPeerInfo.nChoosePixelFormat(Native Method)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsPeerInfo.choosePixelFormat(WindowsPeerInfo.java:52)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsDisplay.createWindow(WindowsDisplay.java:185)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.createWindow(Display.java:311)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:843)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:771)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:752)
	at rtype.Prototyp.createWindow(Prototyp.java:213)
	at rtype.Prototyp.init(Prototyp.java:323)
	at rtype.Prototyp.<init>(Prototyp.java:137)
	at rtype.Prototyp.main(Prototyp.java:131)
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.GL11.glEnable(GL11.java:987)
	at rtype.Prototyp.initGL(Prototyp.java:360)
	at rtype.Prototyp.<init>(Prototyp.java:138)
	at rtype.Prototyp.main(Prototyp.java:131)
```

Ich habe gedacht, dass es daran liegen könnte, dass ich keine Hardware-OpenGL-Treiber haben könnte und habe folgende VM-Argumente angegeben:


```
-cp .;res;jar\lwjgl.jar;jar\lwjgl_test.jar;jar\lwjgl_util.jar;jar\lwjgl_fmod3.jar;jar\lwjgl_devil.jar;jar\jinput.jar;-Djava.library.path=native\windows;-Dorg.lwjgl.opengl.Display.allowSoftwareOpenGL=true
```

Der Fehler bleibt aber leider weiterhin bestehen. Wie bekomme ich LWJGL auf meinem Rechner zum laufen?

System: Windows7 64 Bit
Grafik: 1920x1200x32

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Gruß
Steev


----------



## Evil-Devil (20. Feb 2010)

Was hast du für eine Grafikkarte? Nach diesem Thread her ([SOLVED] LWJGLException: Pixel format not accelerated @ lwjgl-2.2.1 & Windows 7) sind noch nicht alle Karten unter Windows 7 mit LWJGL lauffähig.
Ansonsten schon die aktuellsten Treiber installiert? Wobei du bei den neuen ATI 10.1 Treibern auch Probleme bekommen kannst -.-"


----------



## Steev (20. Feb 2010)

ich habe eine NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260. Die Treiber sollten eigendlich recht aktuell sein...
Ich prüfe nochmal die Treiber nach und melde mich nochmal...

Ich verwende Eclipse, gibt es da eigendlich auch einen anderen Weg LWJGL zum laufen zu bringen, ohne dass man VM-Argumente mit übergibt? Vieleicht codebasiert?

Danke und Gruß
Steev


----------



## Evil-Devil (21. Feb 2010)

Minimum das du übergeben musst ist und bleibt der Lib Pfad. Der sieht bei mir im Eclipse wie folgt aus:
-Djava.library.path=${LWJGL 2.0.1}

Hab einfach für die jeweilige Version eine entsprechende Variable in Eclipse definiert. Den Rest erledig dann Eclipse für mich ^^

Einzig die Optionen wie NoInput, allowSoftwareOpenGL, etc musst du selbst bei der RUN Configuration übergeben, denn sie sind nur optional. Irgendwie ging es meine ich auch, dass man dem Projekt sämtliche externen Libs direkt zuweisen konnte ohne in der RUn Config VM Arguments zu übergeben. Kann mich dabei aber auch irren.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (21. Feb 2010)

Sets mal stencil und depth buffer auf andere werte, die sind meistens dafür verantwortlich.


----------



## Evil-Devil (22. Feb 2010)

Alternativ den neuen Release probieren. 2.2.3 ist endlich draußen


----------



## Steev (22. Feb 2010)

So, ich habe jetzt die neue Version und die neuen Treiber für die Grafikkarte installiert. Jetzt funktioniert es.
Dankeschön an alle


----------



## GrundigC (27. Mrz 2011)

Steev hat gesagt.:


> Guten Mittag liebe Forengemeinde,
> 
> ich habe da ein Problem mit LWJGL: Wenn ich einen Display initialisieren will, dann wird folgende Exception geworfen:
> 
> ...



ich hab das selbe problem ...nur bei mir ging es vorher ..aber seit dem ich das update gemacht habe führ minecraft ging es nicht mehr ..erst is es schwarz und dan ..kommt das was du hasst ..brauche auch dringend hilfe ..ich vermisse mein lieblings spiel ;(


----------



## Kenjikuro (11. Aug 2011)

Hallo,ich kann Minecraft nicht auf der Hauptseite spielen.
Ich klicke auf Minecraft Classic (Outdated,but its free) auf Multiplayer,
dann gehe ich auf einen Server und dann steht da in neuem Fenster folgendes:
"org.lwjgl.LWJGLException: Pixel format not accelerated"

Nun frage ich mich, das soll das bedeuten???
Jetzt frage ich euch liebe Forengemeinde,
was kann ich dagegen tun? Möchte endlich Minecraft zocken^^

-Gast-^^-


----------



## Kr0e (14. Aug 2011)

Ihr ignoriert iwie die Fehlermeldung  Die sagt, dass deine gewaehlte Aufloesung + Farbtiefe nicht unterstuetzt ist. Die neue Version hat damit eher nichts zu tun sondern die neuen Treiber. Sprich dein openGL Treiber war offensichtlich murks. Alle mit so einem Problem sollten mal ein Treiberupdate machen...


----------

